# Phrag Problem



## phrag guy (Mar 27, 2017)

A friend sent me a picture of this problem. It started very quickly ,she did move it away form other plants.

Any ideas would be very helpful
Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2017)

Wipe the leaves with alcohol, check for dead roots. If the roots are good is the plant getting enough water?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 27, 2017)

Has it been kept cold? Any chance it got frost nipped somehow?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 28, 2017)

It is weird looking for sure, it is in a room that is heated ,at first I thought the sun had burnt it but she said there was no way.
It started to flower and the flower died and than the spots appeared
Thanks


----------



## troy (Mar 28, 2017)

Could be Salts built up in the medium


----------



## abax (Mar 29, 2017)

How do the roots look? I've seen this before and it resulted from over-watering and letting water stand on the
leaves in bright light.


----------

